# Destroyed by DOZER!



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Surpise attacked by Dozer in the ongoing SC vs NY battle.

He hit with a fantastic 6er all that I have yet to try. 

What is the lancero?

Thanks Dozer. You have made my day and are a fantastic BOTL


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Those New Yorkers don't play around!Nice hit!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice one Mike hit em hard!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

nicely done Mike!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work NY!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Sweet!!!! ^5 Dozer!!!!


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Gran Habano 3 Siglos......:dribble::dribble:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I love it, you get knocked down and then Dozered over. ha!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

The lancero looks like George Rico's personal line lancero???


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancero looks like one of George Rico's personell collection ones very very good


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done Dozer!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

In Yo Face Sc!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Only the start


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

NY Rules! I live in GA, but I'm NY all the way!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Armenian said:


> NY Rules! I live in GA, but I'm NY all the way!


You are weak... i had u pegged to be on the underdawg side and help fight the war! Not just chose the easy route.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I was born in NYC, my whole family still lives there. And besides, YOU MUST BE STOPPED!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice job Dozer...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Akaike said:


> Gran Habano 3 Siglos......:dribble::dribble:


I know that's right!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

amazing stuff
that dozer knows how to rock people out


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I see a pattern here. :biggrin:


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Nice...*

:dribble:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice hit


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Joe and Ben are right. George Ricos personal blend. Enjoy the smokes bro!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice shot Dozer - well done


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicely done mike!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit MIKE


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Hit!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

sweet hit


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like Dozer has been razing alot of "H" lately. Hmmm - he may need a little smacking around.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit there Dozer!!!


----------

